# [NAD] Boss Katana 100w/1x12



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

So, as an early Christmas present to myself I got rid of some gear and picked up one of these new Boss modelling amps that the kids are rabbiting on about. I went for the 100w 1x12 not because I particularly need the volume (I was primarily looking for an amp that sounds good turned down), but because it's the first model in the range that has an effects loop, and I wanted in some sense to future-proof it as a potential powered cab for a high-end modeler if I ever decide to go that route. 

The amp is fabulous. I'm still digging into the options a bit (like many modelers, it has software), so I haven't done a huge amount of testing, but the gist of it is that you've got four models at ascending gain levels (Clean, Crunch, Lead, Brown), all of which sound great and respond credibly to pick attack, guitar volume, etc. There's also an acoustic amp option, but I haven't got an acoustic with onboard electronics to try it out. The three-band EQ can do a fair bit to shape these, plus there are parametric and graphic EQs available in the effect options that I suspect can do a ton of work. There's one preset I've tried that changed the voicing of the clean channel to something sort of Fendery, for instance. That said, the stock presets currently available through Boss's web site are pretty hit or miss. There's a really good Texas Crunch setting in the Blues pack, but I haven't immediately gelled with much else that I've tried. 

The headphone out sounds great, and like most of these digital amps, you can aux in an MP3 player or whatever else and use it as a sound system. (And play along, should you wish to arrange backing tracks this way). Pedals work perfectly, even stuff that often smacks modelers upside the head (fuzz, say), and the effects available in the amp proper are all quality. I don't find myself using them much because I've got pedals for the stuff I like, but it's nice to have access to, say, a pitch shifter or phaser or other things I don't use anywhere near enough to want to buy.

The negatives: 
- Volume balance between models with different gain stages takes work. One day, somebody will realize that the whole point of a true output volume knob on a modeler is to attenuate to a specific db level, not to function as just another amp-style master volume. 
- The effects work sort of like on a THR or Blackstar amp, where you've got single knobs that cycle through more than one effect (i.e. on this amp, the first effects knob is Booster/Mod, where the first half of the pot sweep increases the gain on your selected boost/drive and the second half of the sweep increases something -- usually rate -- on a modulation effect). This means you can't necessarily map things the way you'd like (for instance, if for whatever reason you wanted to run a treble booster, chorus, and tremolo at once, that'd be impossible). Also, because the pots only affect one parameter, in many cases you'll pretty have to set up the rest through software. So the effects can be handy, but I think the amp was almost intended to fill in your pedal collection rather than to do it all (the way that a Helix might, for instance).
- The tolex is super thin. The amp took a little love tap on the way through a door and a chunk actually got scuffed off. I don't care about that sort of thing, but you might!

Anyway, if you have questions, have at. By way of context, I'm strictly a home player (and am very much still learning to play, so factor that into whatever caveat emptors you like), but have played both good tube amps and decent modelers.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Magic, thanks for the rundown.
What's the weight? Easy for an old chubby guy to lug & gig or more "casters"?


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

It's somewhere in the 30lb range. I think I heard 34, but don't quote me. Comfortable for one-handed carry in any case.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the rundown, very informative.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The acoustic option is what I would be interested in, in addition to electric models available.


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah, I should have tested that when I was buying. I'd meant to, but I couldn't make sense of the electronics on the ac/ec I tried (or possibly the battery had gone), and I needed to be on my way.

Oh, also. If you intend to use the onboard delay, there's a tap tempo button. I'm not sure if it works with other effects but I'll have to give that a shot. I like tap tempo on tremolo.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am expecting a 50 watt version this week. I will be sure to test out the acoustic electric option on it and report back. Videos i've seen of it sound really good with an acoustic which is impressive. I went with the 50 because I plan to use this like a standard amp with a clean and dirty channel. I don't plan to use too many internal effects but nice to know they are there if i need one. For $289 it was a no brainer. couldn't justify the extra cost for the 100 watt


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

A lot of buzz around this amp. Congratulations.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Good review OP.

I have had my 100 watt head for about a month and have taken it out to a practice/jam and it performed admirably. Used the 50 watt setting through a Traynor 1x12 and it cut through the mix very well. At home I use a Marshall 2x12 and soon an Avatar 2x12. Love the dynamics and "feel" of the amp. The clean and Brown sounds are excellent. 

A cool feature with the head is the built in 5" speaker although I haven't tried it yet. All in all a great amp with a good feature set.

Jim


----------



## nonsense (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been playing with the EQs. They're quite powerful. I've set up a Voxy edge-of-breakup jangle sound that I quite like (complete with a top boost option by way of the built-in treble booster running at very low gain), and a serviceable Fender clean. I still intend to mess with the output and so forth (the Fender clean is a bit too thin without a clean boost), and I'll have to play with the routing (the EQ is currently in the FX loop) to see if I can get closer, but I feel like I've at least evoked the general feel, which is close enough.

The EQs likely aren't going to be a great option for folks who are using onboard effects, since they take up a valuable slot, but I imagine careful use of the 3-band will get about 70% of the way there.


----------

